# Mac Pro and Adobe CC anyone?



## wonderings

After a ton of issues with a new maxed out iMac 5K and Adobe Indesign and Illustrator I have decided to return the 5k. I am still looking to upgrade from my Retina MacBook Pro. There is no real alternative at the moment. The Retina MacBook Pro is limited RAM wise and the upgrade would not that be that big from what I have now. 

The only alternative is the Mac Pro. Now I am not 100% on going this route, I will probably wait till Adobe catches up with the technology in the iMac, though I am thinking I will have to wait for the next iMac 5K release. The issue with the iMac 5K is the gpu from what I have found. Now the Mac Pro is also running an ATI AMD gpu, different, but same brand. Does anyone use the apps mentioned on a Mac Pro? Do Indesign and Illustrator run well on these machines?


----------



## ScorpioCa

What were the issues you had?

I have a Cylinder MacPro - 6-core with the Dual AMD FirePro D300 and it's working just fine with Adobe CC. I have 6 monitors on it and everything is running smooth...


----------



## wonderings

ScorpioCa said:


> What were the issues you had?
> 
> I have a Cylinder MacPro - 6-core with the Dual AMD FirePro D300 and it's working just fine with Adobe CC. I have 6 monitors on it and everything is running smooth...


The issues I have with the iMac 5K is Illustrator and Indesign run dog slow. Slower then a mid 2012 27" iMac and slower then my rMBP with an i7 2.6ghz, 16 gigs ram and 1 gig nvidia gpu. 

I want to know if it is across the board with the ATI AMD gpu's in Apple products, or just with the iMac 5K


----------



## screature

Just a quick question.

Are you Thunderbolt dependent?


----------



## screature

ScorpioCa said:


> What were the issues you had?
> 
> I have a Cylinder MacPro - 6-core with the Dual AMD FirePro D300 and it's working just fine with Adobe CC. I have 6 monitors on it and everything is running smooth...


Hi ScorpioCa,

We are practically neighbors, I live in Aylmer.

Just curious as to what work/play you do that requires 6 monitors.


----------



## keebler27

Hi Wonderings,

I can't help you with your diagnose, but I was perusing the refurb site and my jaw nearly hit the floor.

Either a refresh is coming or just pure luck/craziness, but check out the list of refurbs nMPs:

Refurbished Mac Pro - Apple Certified , 1-Year Warranty - Apple Store (Canada)

Cheers and best of luck finding a solution,
Keebler


----------



## ScorpioCa

screature said:


> Hi ScorpioCa,
> 
> We are practically neighbors, I live in Aylmer.
> 
> Just curious as to what work/play you do that requires 6 monitors.



Just a graphic designer - magazines/layouts, etc. I like to work on multiple projects at the same time and I like to see lots of stuff at once - I can't stand moving windows around or opening and closing files all the time - emails on one screen, work palettes over off the main screen, pdfs with changes/corrections on another and middle screen for actual work. Others contain Calendar/Todo, Music... etc. just so I can see everything at a glance.


----------



## wonderings

I am not thunderbolt dependent. Right now everything is sitting on an iMac that I access via our network. I will be moving things to a NAS when I have the time to look into setting it all up properly so it is easy to use for everyone (have a Sinology DS414). 

I added some ram to the iMac 5k (24 gigs total) and am giving it a go at work today. Unfortunately not that busy, so nothing to really test. Indesign is not as bad as it was on the first iMac 5K I had, and is quicker then my rMBP, but not lightning fast as I was expecting. It seems to be an Adobe issue from everything I have been reading, and the fact that I have had 3 iMac 5Ks now with pretty much he exact same problems. Apple is going to be calling me today at 6 to see how things are going. Going to run a few things through Illustrator as well, if they are usable then I think I will just keep this 5K iMac and hope and pray that Adobe has some updates coming out soon. I just do not want to take a step back performance wise when buying a new computer. I have to say, this screen is amazing, makes going to anything else, well, terrible.


----------



## screature

ScorpioCa said:


> Just a graphic designer - magazines/layouts, etc. I like to work on multiple projects at the same time and I like to see lots of stuff at once - I can't stand moving windows around or opening and closing files all the time - emails on one screen, work palettes over off the main screen, pdfs with changes/corrections on another and middle screen for actual work. Others contain Calendar/Todo, Music... etc. just so I can see everything at a glance.


Wow that is quite the setup. I do graphic design as well, although it is no longer my main employment, it used to be for many years.


----------



## screature

wonderings said:


> I am not thunderbolt dependent. Right now everything is sitting on an iMac that I access via our network. I will be moving things to a NAS when I have the time to look into setting it all up properly so it is easy to use for everyone (have a Sinology DS414).
> 
> I added some ram to the iMac 5k (24 gigs total) and am giving it a go at work today. Unfortunately not that busy, so nothing to really test. Indesign is not as bad as it was on the first iMac 5K I had, and is quicker then my rMBP, but not lightning fast as I was expecting. It seems to be an Adobe issue from everything I have been reading, and the fact that I have had 3 iMac 5Ks now with pretty much he exact same problems. Apple is going to be calling me today at 6 to see how things are going. Going to run a few things through Illustrator as well, if they are usable then I think I will just keep this 5K iMac and hope and pray that Adobe has some updates coming out soon. I just do not want to take a step back performance wise when buying a new computer. I have to say, this screen is amazing, makes going to anything else, well, terrible.


Ok just, wonderings. I asked because if you are not TBolt dependent I was thinking maybe a late gen cheese grater MacPro pimped out might not be a better/cost effective way to go.

Just a thought.


----------



## Grazer5

Is it slow running anything else? I've got a new 27" iMac here at work, not a 5K, and also have 16 gb. RAM in it and it isn't any faster with CS6 than my old iMac that only had 4 gigs in it. What's really slow is sending print jobs to our Xerox 700i. Nobody's done proper drivers for Yosemite, and That's who the culprit is. I know lots of people who have done the upgrade and not one doesn't complain about it. I'm keeping my MBP at home on Mountain Lion so I don't obsolete a bunch of hardware that I love.


----------



## wonderings

Grazer5 said:


> Is it slow running anything else? I've got a new 27" iMac here at work, not a 5K, and also have 16 gb. RAM in it and it isn't any faster with CS6 than my old iMac that only had 4 gigs in it. What's really slow is sending print jobs to our Xerox 700i. Nobody's done proper drivers for Yosemite, and That's who the culprit is. I know lots of people who have done the upgrade and not one doesn't complain about it. I'm keeping my MBP at home on Mountain Lion so I don't obsolete a bunch of hardware that I love.


It runs slightly faster then my rMBP. The problem I believe is in Adobes hands, they are working on using the GPU better for the 5k.

In regards to your printer, do you use Command Workstation? I never print directly to our J75, I make PDF's and drag and drop them into Command workstation and then setup the job there. That should be a lot faster then printing to a hold que.


----------



## haleema

Column D is of type Duration (Hours and Minutes) of each podcast title, Column E is predominantly of type Date (that I listened to the podcast), except for the top cell which is of type Duration (Hours and Minutes). This top cell needs to hold the sum of the durations of all the podcasts I have listened to.



Our excellent online learnalanguage japanese training programs will lead you to success in the chinese language We also offer latest Stanford University


----------



## IllusionX

Grazer5 said:


> Is it slow running anything else? I've got a new 27" iMac here at work, not a 5K, and also have 16 gb. RAM in it and it isn't any faster with CS6 than my old iMac that only had 4 gigs in it. What's really slow is sending print jobs to our Xerox 700i. Nobody's done proper drivers for Yosemite, and That's who the culprit is. I know lots of people who have done the upgrade and not one doesn't complain about it. I'm keeping my MBP at home on Mountain Lion so I don't obsolete a bunch of hardware that I love.


Xerox really have problems keeping up with drivers.


----------



## screature

IllusionX said:


> Xerox really have problems keeping up with drivers.


Xerox is so 20th century it is not surprising.


----------

